# I had no idea I was doing such a fantastic job! Complements are pouring in!!!



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

This afternoon I decided to check my rating on the ratings tab after almost 1 year and I was like whaaat!?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Tony73 said:


> This afternoon I decided to check my rating on the ratings tab after almost 1 year and I was like whaaat!?
> 
> View attachment 217638
> View attachment 217638


It seems to be contagious. I'm starting to feel left out.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Tony73 said:


> This afternoon I decided to check my rating on the ratings tab after almost 1 year and I was like whaaat!?


Scientific studies have shown that rideshare operators who claim to check their ratings once a year are more apt to check their ratings once a minute.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> This afternoon I decided to check my rating on the ratings tab after almost 1 year and I was like whaaat!?
> 
> View attachment 217638
> View attachment 217638


Its all the Compliments uber withheld.

Now with Robo Car on ice.
They need you to stay to cover lawsuits
.
Thus the ego boost.

Uber Life.

Next, the Rate Cut . . .
And midnight contract shuffle.
( uber has right to your first born)


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Scientific studies have shown that rideshare operators who claim to check their ratings once a year are more apt to check their ratings once a minute.


Regardless of your experience and longevity, it is good to check it often just in case a rider makes a rating error because they think that they have to tap the stars one at a time (1 to 5) and the app locks them out after pressing the first star. Then you wind up with accudental 1 Star which cannot be adjusted. Then you have to work that much harder to get back!


----------

